# Google docs Wine Making Log Template



## ithink2020

I created a template of the wine making log I use in Google docs. Just wanted to share, in case there are other Google docs users out there:

Click Here to see Template

Matt


----------



## djrockinsteve

That's nice. Hey whatever works for you. Currently I am working on a spreadsheet for my wines. After I update them I can post them to my website so if anything happens to my computers it is saved on a server for me to retrieve.

I'll post it when I finish it. I've tried so many paper forms and tags I'm leveling trees nowadays. This I believe will be alot easier and I can update in a split second.

Good Job. Hope it works for you.


----------



## ithink2020

Yeah, I like the idea of the Google docs, because I can review/update the files from any PC and even my phone if need be! Not that I will be updating the files away from home. But if I need to refer to them some where, now I can do that anywhere.

Also, I keep misplacing my sheets. So when I want to go look back at what I did, I can never remember the "safe place" I put them...

And like you said, going to save some trees!!! Didn't think of that yet.


----------



## Lurker

Mine is on Google Docs too.


----------



## timber

@ithink2020

Thank you for the template!
Been looking for something like this for a while but none seem to fit the bill until I saw yours.
I exported it and am using it as a standard spreadsheet, it's working great.

Thanks again,


----------



## bakervinyard

Nice Doc. Been using paper and same thing I forgot were I put them. Also when I taste test my wines I can't spill wine on my notes anymore. Thanks, Bakervinyard


----------



## Deamondad0

Okay. I know I am new to making any kinds of wine. (I am currently on my 3rd batch) I use this template for my log, but I have some questions.

#1. When I use the calculator and put in a 1.20 beginning SG and a 1.10 target SG I get 13.7% ABV, but what is the place for Adj. SG for?

#2. If I leave the Adj. SG blank, My Final SG is really whacked, If I Plug in my actual final SG in the Adj SG, my Final SG further down in the template is whacked yet again. How is this formula actually supposed to work?


----------



## newbie2

I've pinched a copy of that template and adapted it for my own style, hope you don't mind.

Many thanks!


----------



## ithink2020

Deamondad0 said:


> Okay. I know I am new to making any kinds of wine. (I am currently on my 3rd batch) I use this template for my log, but I have some questions.
> 
> #1. When I use the calculator and put in a 1.20 beginning SG and a 1.10 target SG I get 13.7% ABV, but what is the place for Adj. SG for?
> 
> #2. If I leave the Adj. SG blank, My Final SG is really whacked, If I Plug in my actual final SG in the Adj SG, my Final SG further down in the template is whacked yet again. How is this formula actually supposed to work?



Sorry it has taken a long time to reply, not been making wine in a while. No room in the house, plus with 2 little kids, no time...

1. "Adj SG" - I will sometimes make wine from real grapes and other fruit. I use "Starting SG" for measuring how much sugar is in the must. If it is lower than the target, then sugar may need to be added. Hence the "sugar needed" to bring the must up to the target SG. After adding in the sugar, I then take another SG reading. That goes into the "Adj SG" box. This should be very close to the "Target SG". NOTE: If you are using a Kit, you will not need to adjust the must, just enter the "Started SG" into the Adj SG box.

2. Your Final SG (at bottling), should be taken before you back sweeten your wine. This should be around .999. The ABV is then calculated using the "Adj SG" (before fermentation) and the "Final SG" (after fermentation).

Again, sorry I just now saw this! Not been on this site for a while and just got the alert about this thread.

Let me know if you have any questions! 

Matt


----------



## ithink2020

newbie2 said:


> I've pinched a copy of that template and adapted it for my own style, hope you don't mind.
> 
> Many thanks!



I don't mind at all! Glad it is helpful!

Matt


----------



## Elmer

Great stuff.
I am all for documents and spreadsheets ( I have tinkered with Excel and either created or adapted some for my use, logs and cost).

The only thing that throws me is the Lbs of sugar, I do everything by the cup.

Would there be a conversion formula of lbs to cups?


Otherwise, awesome stuff!!!


----------



## ithink2020

Elmer said:


> Would there be a conversion formula of lbs to cups?



I highly recommend using a scale to weigh out the sugar, since dry ingredients measured in cups with vary in weight. However from what I can find online, it looks like 1 pound of granulated sugar is approx. 2-2.5 cups. It all depends on the type, brand of the sugar you use and where you find the information.

However, I found a Sugar Conversion Calculator online. That might help you.

Matt


----------



## garymc

I use a bound record book. I keep it in the winemaking area unless I have a special project with lots of calculations. It gets complicated. For instance, if I have 5 gal elderberry at 14%abv and 5 gal red muscadine at 16% and 5 gal blackberry at 12% I can blend 2 gallons of muscadine and 1 gallon of elderberry and bottle, 2 gallons of blackberry and 1 of elderberry and bottle, then put each remaining in 3 gallon carboys to make unblended wines, perhaps with different sweetness levels than the blended stuff. I can do this on paper pretty easy. Designing a log for this kind of stuff seems like a headache. Or the time I had a wine that was just to high in abv and had to engineer another wine specifically to blend with it to lower the abv without diluting the taste.


----------

